# I'm Done With Microsoft Windows!



## Guest (Jun 22, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20190627165516.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 12 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 918 GB (745 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 07KY25, ver A01, s/n /17YG4L2/CNWS20081D028I/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 17YG4L2
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated

I want to get rid of Microsoft Windows, it's too controlling as I see it. I'd like to go with Linux Ubuntu. 

My Windows system has not updated to 2004 but it's waiting to download and I don't want it to. It has though updated Edge, which I do not want, and seems to have made certain things not work on my system like before.

Can I get help here at Tech Support Guy for getting Linux Ubuntu, installing that operating system and getting rid of Microsoft Windows 10?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello! I will see if we can move this to the Linux forum which may get more assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I already moved it before seeing the report.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 3668* minitower PC which was purchased in March 2018 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
It appears it was updated to Version 1909 Build 18363 in June 2019.

It has device drivers only for Windows 10 64-bit and not for Linux Ubuntu, so you may have issues with some or all of its primary devices not working properly with a non-Windows operating system.
I know nothing about Linux Ubuntu, so I'll leave you with those experts to try to help you.
Good luck.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel your pain, Kay 

I've ditched daily duties with Win 10, but keep an install around 'just in case'.

I suggest before you delete or erase win 10, try out some of the Linux distros by booting what might appeal, from a USB flash drive or even a DVD. 
They're called Live distros.
When you find a distro you like, then install it in your hard drive or SSD, as your main OS.
I've gone with a distro called Puppy Linux.
I'm posting from it now 

A 'how to' from Ubuntu:
https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2020)

Johnny b said:


> I feel your pain, Kay
> 
> I've ditched daily duties with Win 10, but keep an install around 'just in case'.
> 
> ...


I will look into that and thanks for the information! And I'll certainly give it a try. 
I'm just so tired of Microsoft having so much control over something I paid for and I should have the control. 
I don't want MS Edge and there it is creeping in the background doing whatever it chooses to do!
I can no longer download videos where just a couple days ago I could. I could either SAVE or PRINT a news article and now I can only print it. I have to blame it on MS because all this worked before and now doesn't!
Anyway, again thank you, all of you, very much!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

snickert said:


> I will look into that and thanks for the information! And I'll certainly give it a try.
> I'm just so tired of Microsoft having so much control over something I paid for and I should have the control.
> I don't want MS Edge and there it is creeping in the background doing whatever it chooses to do!
> I can no longer download videos where just a couple days ago I could. I could either SAVE or PRINT a news article and now I can only print it. I have to blame it on MS because all this worked before and now doesn't!
> Anyway, again thank you, all of you, very much!


Microsoft can be quite intrusive, in terms on what can handle what files. Fighting Edge with Adobe Acrobat was one of my biggest peeves.

Good luck with Live CD!


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

snickert said:


> I will look into that and thanks for the information! And I'll certainly give it a try.
> I'm just so tired of Microsoft having so much control over something I paid for and I should have the control.


By the amount of frustration you are experiencing I assume there is no way any solutions would make you reconsider, even if those solutions would fix (all) your problems with Windows?

I wish you good luck with linux, the only thing I miss from linux is control over privacy and absolute customizability, but definitely not the reason to use linux on daily basis.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't miss any of Win 10


----------



## JKLE (Jun 14, 2020)

I like Windows 10. But not what they are doing with updates. And some websites talking about how stalking they are with our usage data and statistics. 

As for Ubuntu/Canonical, they work very close with Microsoft. Ubuntu is available inside Windows 10 as Windows Subsystem for Linux aka WSL. 

As for drivers, almost all recent laptops from mainstream vendors should work with Ubuntu. That is one of their merits. They have drivers for almost every hardware (7/10). Ubuntu has recently taken some leafs out of Windows and start auto-updating certain parts of the software. A lot of people compare it with auto-updates in Windows. But these are not known to break the system.

Ubuntu Long Term Support aka LTS is the most popular Linux. You can also try Linux Mint 20 which is made out of Ubuntu 20.04 sans all the corporate lenience. Linux Mint 20 will go stable by the end of this month.

Fedora is another user friendly Linux. And there are many other versions, editions of Linux. 

As suggested in the posts above, you can try them before installing using Live DVD or Live USB. 

Good luck.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

I don't like windows 10 either. For me, the best Windows were XP 7 and to some extent Vista. Windows 10 his horribly slow on my system which is a DELL3568. I've been using Linux since Oneric 11.10 and after trying various distributions chose Kubuntu.

At first, you might face some problems when using Linux but believe me once you get used to Linux, it would prove 1000% more performant and easy.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I still use a standalone computer with Win 7 Home for document storage, family stuff.
It works well and I intend to keep using it.

But for everything online, I've gone to a Linux distro, XenialPup.
With MS Windows, I felt I was spending way too much of my time researching the for latest security issue, the latest Windows bug and crossing my fingers the latest security update wasn't going to cause more problems than it would solve.

I have kept a Win 10 install (on a disconnected SSD ) for a potential 'just in case I need Windows' scenario, but the upgrade from 1909 to 2004 was a frustration in failure.
I don't see a future with me moving forward with current MS products.
For what I want to do, Puppy Linux simply works.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Problem is that you can't play games on linux.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not a gamer, but it appears gaming has come to Linux.

From a post over at Bleeping Computer:






This guy seems to have a large following.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't think any Direct X game will work in linux regardless of improvements, and steam is full of direct x games, not all are built with OpenGL support.

Then another problem is some hardware vendors don't make life easy to linux driver devs.
For example debian site states that one has to make sure to buy hardware that is compatible with linux kernel:
https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/armel/ch02s03.en.html

I know how linux driver devs make their drivers when hardware firms disclose some or all of it's hrdw. features, they need to hack it if they can, otherwise hardware isn't supported.

My goal here isn't to offend linux users, I'm just putting out the limitations of linux compared to windows, because people often say how linux is better for this or that reason, without looking other way around, it's just not fair.

Yes, if you're not a gamer this doesn't matter to you, but many casual user do want to play games, or make use of most recent hardware with full support instead of improvisations.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Did you watch the video?
Was it as informative as it appeared?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes somewhat informative, it's said all @1:47


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

zebanovich said:


> .........................
> 
> My goal here isn't to offend linux users, I'm just putting out the limitations of linux compared to windows, because people often say how linux is better for this or that reason, without looking other way around, it's just not fair.
> 
> ...........


Like much of computing, there are 'fan boys' of one os or another.
Too enthusiastic and skip over details others see as impediments.

It's been said, and I've presented in other threads, Linux isn't for everyone.
And there are distros that work better for some users than other users.

It's also been said Linux is not Windows. There is a learning curve because of that.
For what I need, it wasn't difficult.

This is why I suggested KAY not delete or erase her Windows install.
She may not like or find a distro that suits her needs, or it's just too alien for her to be involved with.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

zebanovich said:


> Yes somewhat informative, it's said all @1:47


Did you watch any further?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Johnny b said:


> Did you watch any further?


OK, so I watched the entry video, I see you point, the fun start at @9:00+ 
He must be speaking about white horse windows centered devs ahahh


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

zebanovich said:


> OK, so I watched the entry video, I see you point, the fun start at @9:00+
> He must be speaking about white horse windows centered devs ahahh


As I posted, I'm not a gamer lol!
I have no idea what that means


----------



## Miqw7394 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, we "non-gamers" are perfectly happy with Linux. Myself, personally, I simply *cannot* see the attraction in wasting hours of your life farting around with something utterly non-productive, that leaves absolutely nothing to show for your "efforts" at the end of the day. I really can't.

The driver issue is simply a "non-issue" when switching from Windows to Linux; I honestly don't see the relevance of Frank's statement about it only having Win 10 drivers. In Windows, you have to download driver updates for individual pieces of hardware from different websites, on a constant basis. Either that, or install one of these automatic driver updaters that takes care of it all for you.

In Linux, you simply install the regular kernel updates. The kernel takes care of ALL drivers, and upgrading the kernel automatically updates every single driver on your system at once.....all at the same time.

It's a "different" way of doing things, certainly. But it's definitely not a *bad* one; much simpler, in fact, once you get the hang of it.

(When it boils down to it, any hardware should support any OS.....and every platform's driver requirements are different to every other. But they're always available from *somewhere*, or else the things would be unusable.)

---------------------------------

@ zebanovich:-

*"By the amount of frustration you are experiencing I assume there is no way any solutions would make you reconsider, even if those solutions would fix (all) your problems with Windows?"*

Um.....notwithstanding the obvious (that the OP no longer even belongs to the site), where's the point in trying to persuade somebody to remain with summat that they've already made clear they cannot stand?

Sounds like you're backing a three-legged horse, TBH.....but that's merely my opinion. You clearly don't think Linux is good enough to use full-time; that's fine, everybody is entitled to their opinion. I don't have a problem with that.

As in the case of John, I too am a Puppy Linux user. I ran XP all the way from start to finish.....all 13 years of it. I was so heartily sick of struggling with the darned thing that when it reached EOL that was it; Redmond were NOT getting another penny out of me. I switched to Ubuntu for around 6 months, then tried Puppy.....and was hooked. I've used it continuously as my daily driver for nearly 6 years, and it's more than capable of doing everything I need from it. I have no interest in even looking at another OS, ever again.

Mike.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

It appears the Thread Starter, Kay, has left TSG.

If you read this, Kay, I hope your venture into Linux works out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, she asked to have her account deleted so I'm closing this thread.


----------

